# are there another other "names" for a Sales Tax License Number?



## jrmarro (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey guys. I did some heavy searching but couldn't find an the answer, so I'm sorry if its been covered before.

I'm trying to get an American Apparel wholesale account. They ask for a Tax ID and a State Sales Tax License Number. We have the Tax ID but not the License.

When I search how to get one nothing really matches the term AA is using. Is this the same thing as a Sellers Permit? We're based in California.

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jrmarro said:


> Hey guys. I did some heavy searching but couldn't find an the answer, so I'm sorry if its been covered before.
> 
> I'm trying to get an American Apparel wholesale account. They ask for a Tax ID and a State Sales Tax License Number. We have the Tax ID but not the License.
> 
> ...


Yep, in California, it's called a seller's permit 

I would suggest getting your AA blanks from Sun Apparel instead of American Apparel directly. 

You'll likely get better pricing and it'll be easier to order (more flexible minimums).


----------



## jrmarro (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank Rodney! I'll look into Sun too


----------

